# Doe Died During C Section and Babies



## Bethel (Oct 4, 2008)

I had a Doe that was 5 Days past due , I called my Vet. and asked if I should Give her a shot to induce her and she said she would if I was sure of her due date . So then I did and that is when the troubles started . 12 O'clock on Monday I gave her the shot , Tuesday at 12 O'clock She had quit eating and was very depressed . So I call the Vet. back and she said to try to get some Gatorade in her . So I try ed and no luck she didn't won't anything . So I called the Vet. back and she said maybe I should bring her in and let her check her out . I got a friend that has a Van and we loaded her up and took her to the Vet. office . when I got there we took her in and the Girls started to shave her side to do a C-Section . Whit ch they new that they may have to do . Washed her good and another Vet. at the office came in the operation room and said to put her to sleep , So the Grails did and we lifted her up on the table and the Vet at the office started the C-Section . When the Vet that I talked to come in off of a farm call she came in and said wait a minate . She took and check her with her hand and said the Goat has not dilated enough so go ahead with the C-Section .The girl that was giving the Gas said she was not getting any mucus out of the Goat , she said that several times and the Vets. keep on working on getting the Kids out .After the Kids were out the Vet come up to the head of the Goat and picked her head up and poked around her eye and then went and got a shot of something and shot it down her throat and then pumped her heart several times and then left out of the room .Another Vet come in the room and said he was sorry but some times we lose . The Girls really tried to save the Kids but no luck 2 Does . My question is, should they have taken the time to took her temp. and lessen to her heart and lungs be for they did the C-Section . AND GAVE HER GAS TO PUT HER DOWN !!!! I have several people tell me you don't give a Goat Gas to put than down .


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry that happened! I really don't know anything about the procedure or anything just wanted to give my condolences.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

:down


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh, I am so sorry that you lost both the doe and kids.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry! I have never heard of using gas, but I don't know enough to tell you. My vet uses sedative injections to do c-sections, and I know a vet that uses a local and does them with the doe standing up. Sorry you lost them all!


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm sorry, how awful. I always thought they used an injection of sodium pentabarbitol. 

Edited to add: Sorry, I read too quickly and was thinking "put down" in a different sense.


----------



## Jacquelynn (Dec 2, 2008)

How awful!! I am so sorry, and to lose the kids too!
Our vet has used an injection. BUt, I have never had a do need a c-section before.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost them.


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

I am so sorry  that is so awful.


----------



## NWgoats (Jul 17, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. My vet uses gas to put goats down for surgeries as well.
But, we haven't had to do a C-section, so I don't know about that. Sorry again.


----------



## Holly Govero (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh my gosh. I am so sorry! That is so sad. I dont know how to say this..


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Horrible !
I am so sorry :down


----------



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2007)

i am sorry you lost them all. :sniffle


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

This all sounds kinda strange . The did not even check her before they gave her gas , they did not ask you if it was OK and warn you of the risks .

Unless an xray was done and showed a train wreck in my opinion they should have not done the csec. I would have given her more meds to dialate check her then given drugs for the contractions.

Sorry you lost her .

Patty


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

So sorry you went thru this and your loss. but to answer your question Goats don't do with with gas at all and most now do a standing C section


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

My thoughts as well Patty. I cannot for the life of me figure out why they wouldn't do a standing C-section. Did the in office vet that came in even do an exam before coming to the conclusion of a lay down C-section? 
Tam


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. It almost seems that something else was going on with your doe and her kids that you lost them all. If she'd stopped eating, maybe ketosis. The vet I currently use doesn't do a standing C section either. He puts the doe under. He sectioned two of my goats and several belonging to friends and so far, all goats and all but one kid made it and that kid was deformed. I think he injects an anesthetic. I did help another vet with a standing C section on one of my goats several years ago, and that's the doe we lost. Her uterus had torn and it was taking time for them to try and repair it. She went all shocky, would have needed a histerectomy, so I told them to put her down. I seriously don't think she would have survived spaying. The kids both made it. As for gas, I did see my vet use it once. I had a yearling doe who had a uterine prolapse after delivering her baby. The vet tried a spinal block to push it back in, but she kept contracting and that wasn't enough. He gave her some gas to further relax her, saying that was safer than an injection. She did OK.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

> why they wouldn't do a standing C-section


Sadly, most vets don't know about standing c-sections. I had to promise mine the slide show from Sandy and a contact number before he will consider changing. At least he is more than willing to work on goats and learn/try new things, though!


----------



## Bethel (Oct 4, 2008)

They did not exam. her at all . In no way temp. or oral . The Vet. that was on the farm call that come in after it was started checked her to see if she had dilated en ought to have than and she said no to go ahead with the C-Section .


----------



## Holly Govero (Mar 26, 2009)

WOW. Are you serouis! That is awful! I cant believe it. It is a shock for me to hear that. It sounded like the vet just did it without thinking or something. I am so sorry.


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Jerome,

That is so heartwrenching! I am so sorry to hear you lost your doe and the kids too! That's why after all the yrs I have raised goats I both dred and fear kidding season. I've not heard before of giving gas to goats as anthesia. 

Where in Virginia are you? I too am in Virginia just south of Farmville and close to the NC border. If you are not too far away I can help if you ever need any help. I also raise Alpines. Just love those mean ole' gals!


----------



## Bethel (Oct 4, 2008)

Bernice , I am in Amherst , Va. About 60 miles west of Farmville .Thank you for your concern .


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

I am so sorry that this happened.
Theresa


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

oh gosh, how sad to lose the doe and 2 doe kids... {{{ hugs }}}} to you!

I would think at least an xray as someone said to see "if there's a train wreck" would be called for but I really don't know.


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Jerome,

I am about an hr from you. Again, so sorry for your loss. {{HUGS}}


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

First of all, I am so sorry you lost her and the kids .

Second...I wouldn't be using this vet again. Sounds like a serious lack of communication, you should've signed consent forms, they should have gone over risks, definately done an exam. Wierd that they jumped right in like that.

Third, gas anesthesia is actually safer than most injectables. They wake up much quicker when it's turned off, less side effects, etc. There are a couple of different kinds, the most common being isoflurane in vet hospitals. If that's what they used, it is very safe. Did they use a mask or a tube down her throat?

Again, I am so sorry it turned out this way. Ruminants are tricky to do anesthesia on, goats especially because there is so little research done. I would be looking around for a new vet though.


----------



## LamanchaLover (Jan 11, 2010)

I am so sorry. That must have been horrible. :down


----------



## LaManchaPaul (Jun 2, 2008)

Jerome, I'm very sorry. What a terrible experience. 

Best to you and your other goaties.


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss Jerome. I can't believe they would have started surgery without first doing an exam and x-rays! and EXAM! something so fundamentally basic for a vet. I know hindsight is 20-20, but yea, get help from elsewhere!


----------

